#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-08
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comenzando el proyecto de php 
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-11
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: viendo tele
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-13
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comiendo
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-14
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comiendo
<earce> Quiero saber como configuro el modem zte mf626 para ubuntu 10.04, ya probe de todo y no logro entrar
<earce> me dice que estoy conectado pero no entro a ninguna pagina
<earce> Quiero saber como configuro el modem zte mf626 para ubuntu 10.04, ya probe de todo y no logro entrar
<hiko_hitokiri> earce, y si tenes cobertura?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-11-08
<paulo_cv> hola, primera vez por aca :)
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-11-10
<kassandra> :)
<kassandra> holaaaa
<erickferrey> hola
<erickferrey> alguien me ayuda
<erickferrey> porfa
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-11-09
<usereiisosos> hola
<usereiisosos> ayuda
